# Yesterday's Cherry Picking Recap



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

So I have a new way of playing the Uber game.

Since they decided to reduce rates so badly, this is what I do.

When I am out, I keep cancelling people's trips until the area goes into red.

Below is my recap of the day:

From the Beach to Downtown $24
On the way back. picked up a $7 to the beach.
1.75x from Mid-City to Westside $18
1.75x From WestSide to LB $71
On the way back took the 1 (lincoln) from LB, picked up a 3.00x at LAX to Mid Wilshire $57

Manhattan Beach 2.0x $7.00 short trip
South Bay to South Bay $30 3.25x
South Bay to South Bay, $51, 4.00x, Kids wanted to goto in and out, had me wait for them so I could bring them home. No problem, at .80 a minute ($48 an hour), I'll stay all night if you want.
South Bay To Culver City $53, 2.5x
After that, headed over to a music thing off of vermont and 39th downtown. Picked up two, first one was 3.25, second one was 4.00x, $40, $45.

Total for the day, $403

Not sure how much trouble I am going to get in, because I was cancelling the trips I didn't want. I probably cancelled at least 50 people.

So I would normally do about 25-30 trips on Saturday and come in somewhere around the high 2's, low 3's.

But cherry picking it, I only had to do 12 rides and made more money.

I figure, since Uber says, I can work when I want and I'm a contractor, I can also choose which rides I want and don't want.

Many of the customers stated, that they kept getting cancelled. I thought maybe it's a way to get the price up. Just keep cancelling and bringing the que up will increase the demand and cause the surge pricing. Maybe this is what people were doing because they knew it wasn't worth moving their car for the base rate and just kept cancelling until it went red.

I have never seen so much surge pricing as this weekend. Really crazy how much red was out there.

I could've had a couple of more trips on the surge, but I called it a night early at 1:00 am.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nice tactic!
But I'm certain that you will get an email warning you about cancellations, in a couple of weeks. I hope most drivers adopt this tactic, or just stay off line till they see their location go into surge on the rider app. And then go online to grab a request at surge rates.
Eff with Uber's System till it stops treating the drivers like dogs that it can just throw a bone to every once in a while!


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the post，but I am afraid with all the detail you shared， someone in Uber will track your account and single you out to retaliate or eliminate you. 

Remember Uber controls the database of your fares and ratings that Uber can rig at will. No one can contest that because we are not part of Uber， just some pimped individual contractors.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

NoMoreSilence said:


> Thanks for the post，but I am afraid with all the detail you shared， someone in Uber will track your account and single you out to retaliate or eliminate you.
> 
> Remember Uber controls the database of your fares and ratings that Uber can rig at will. No one can contest that because we are not part of Uber， just some pimped individual contractors.


Thanks, I'll edit it a bit then


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Why didn't you just not accept the ride? You can see if it is surge or not on the ping. Nice night out by the way. It's surge or go home!


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

I have my own suspicions after I signed up for that $4000/month guaranty promotion, my rating dropped rapidly and significantly below that 4.75 required to qualify for the $4000/month, while I am getting good and rider insisting-offered tips and nicest comments for that period. I highly suspect Uber uses fraudulent practice to rig the data at will, but we have no rights to be protected or to contest.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> Why didn't you just not accept the ride? You can see if it is surge or not on the ping. Nice night out by the way. It's surge or go home!


Because after accepting you can check the waybill for a destination. I think i would have just stayed offline until surge hit though.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> Why didn't you just not accept the ride? You can see if it is surge or not on the ping. Nice night out by the way. It's surge or go home!


At first, I was pissed, coz I had such a shitty Thursday when they changed rates, so I just started cancelling everything, saying **** me, no **** you.

Then I noticed that as I cancelled them the screen started changing to yellow then orange and then red.

So I thought, that's weird. So I went with it.

Some of the red's I cancelled because they were in an area of high traffic and it would take me allot longer to get there than the person would wait.

There was one that was sending me from westwood to Venice, it said 17 minutes, I knew that was bull shit. It was around 2:00 pm and I know that Venice is packed at that time. It would've taken at least 30 minutes to get in and through the traffic.

The travel times that Uber tells you are bull shit. They don't take into account, traffic and congestion.

That is what I noticed. I lose allot of time in transit because their estimated travel time is bull shit. Their system needs allot of work.

Now why in the hell would you send me to Venice from westwood? Are they just trying to see how stupid I am? It is so disrespectful.

So they wanted to start the game, then I'll play their game.

I get cancelled on all the time.

So I am reciprocating.

Many of the 1.75x I was rejecting was because I was entering a 3.0x zone, I just hadn't crossed it.

But think about what the customer is thinking, 'I was offering 1.75x and the driver cancelled on me'

One of the instances, I was going into a 2.25x and I received 3 pings in a row that I cancelled each, none of them where on the surge part of the map, they were all base rate.

Should I really take a non-surge ride, when the app is showing half of my car in the red? Hell no!! I didn't come to the surge zone to take straight time.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish I could see the map without logging in.

But they don't allow it.

Sometimes I get a ping without the map even loading up.

Sometimes, the phone reboots in the middle of a drive.

Sometimes, the phone shuts off by itself and I lose the trip.

Seriously, the phone I have or maybe it's their app, just sucks.

So many times, I will accept and it says, the action has timed out.

Sorry but many of the cancellations are a direct result of the technology, or lack there of.

Also, on friday I started cancelling allot on my way back from a drop off in Hollywood.

I have allot of bad experiences in Beverly Hills, and was pissed coming back because the revenue for the day was so far off. So I spent my time on the way back home, through Beverly Hills, cancelling request, saying going **** yourself, walk.

It was therapeutic, so by the time I got home, I felt much better knowing that I inconvenienced the most pretentious city in the world.

Guess what Beverly Hills, your shit stinks just like the peeps on skid row. You're no different, other than your stuck up assholes.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

NoMoreSilence said:


> I have my own suspicions after I signed up for that $4000/month guaranty promotion, my rating dropped rapidly and significantly below that 4.75 required to qualify for the $4000/month, while I am getting good and rider insisting-offered tips and nicest comments for that period. I highly suspect Uber uses fraudulent practice to rig the data at will, but we have no rights to be protected or to contest.


You need to talk to your customers and let them know Uber requirements for a driver. Work it into the conversation. They will give you the 5* if they know it affects your job. So many people say, wow, that's crazy. then what's the purpose of a 4*. You mine as well just make it pass/fail.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I wish I could see the map without logging in.
> 
> But they don't allow it.
> 
> ...


And they pronounce "rodeo" differently, lol.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hey uberpup what time did u start?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i got unlucky yesterday hmm was sent to malibu by a 4.1 passenger i should have known


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

The first section I started at 10:30 AM and Ended at 5:00 PM

The second section, started at 10:30 PM and ended at 1:00 AM

Definitely, got more bang for the buck at night.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i got unlucky yesterday hmm was sent to malibu by a 4.1 passenger i should have known


I did that one monday morning, screwed the entire day, coz normally I do airport runs from SM, Venice, Marina. It was so deep into Malibu, it was Agoura.

It was good money out, but nothing on the way back until I got to sunset on the 405.

The malibu runs and the OC runs on weekdays, mess up your entire day.

I had a Costa Mesa from Santa Monica one Monday. I thought, Oh cool.

It was a good trip, $86, but nothing on the way back until long beach and it was all $7-$12 all the way back.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

darn 400 in 10hours shift  nice


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I did that one monday morning, screwed the entire day, coz normally I do airport runs from SM, Venice, Marina. It was so deep into Malibu, it was Agoura.
> 
> It was good money out, but nothing on the way back until I got to sunset on the 405.
> 
> The malibu runs and the OC runs on weekdays, mess up your entire day.


i worked a total of 11hours 250 miles :// coz of the malibu trip maid 400 dollars gross


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i could have made more darn wont ever go santa monica around 6pm no more most them are malibu residence


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Rebels! Beautiful.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I cancelled 2 rides 4 nights ago and the next day they deactivated my account. Good method but that might come back to bite you. Hope not!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i made a total of 10 canceled trips :/ + 2 system timeout request


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I cancelled 2 rides 4 nights ago and the next day they deactivated my account. Good method but that might come back to bite you. Hope not!!! Nice work!!!


Thanks for the warning.

I've been cancelling since Friday around 5:00PM

Started out of frustration.

I know, on my last report I was still within guidelines, but after yesterday, no way I am within guidelines.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I cancelled 2 rides 4 nights ago and the next day they deactivated my account. Good method but that might come back to bite you. Hope not!!! Nice work!!!


I'll just claim faulty equipment. Send me another out dated iPhone, maybe the next one will be better. ;-)


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I'll just claim faulty equipment. Send me another out dated iPhone, maybe the next one will be better. ;-)


More power to you! I hope it works!


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

UberPup said:


> You need to talk to your customers and let them know Uber requirements for a driver. Work it into the conversation. They will give you the 5* if they know it affects your job. So many people say, wow, that's crazy. then what's the purpose of a 4*. You mine as well just make it pass/fail.


Thanks.

I got over that already. With the rate cut, I returned the phone to Uber indefinitely or until I think the rate is high enough that we do not pay to drive for Uber while licking up the riders only appreciating dirt cheap fares and stick us with a non-5 rating, which will be used by Uber to double-screw the drivers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I cancelled 2 rides 4 nights ago and the next day they deactivated my account. Good method but that might come back to bite you. Hope not!!! Nice work!!!


how many total rides have you given?


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> how many total rides have you given?


281 with a 4.92 rating. It's not a lot but that's what I got so far.


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

UberPup, what you did is awesome and it is a good solution and a declaration of rights as an "individual contractor" that we have right to pick a ride based on the economic sense, because Uber does not employ us nor provide us anything (we are actually paying a jacked up data fee). It would be a great and may be only way to counter the cut-throat fare tactic Uber deploys. 

Doing this protect the values of drivers time and resources (car depreciation, gas, and etc.) and it is a counter measurement to Uber's supply-demand games. We drivers should NOT take any crap Uber drops down to our throat. 

But be careful though, if Uber's monitoring staff detects this as a on-going trend, they could overwrite riders' accounts to cancel a surge trip within 5 minutes, then remove the surge price to screw the drivers counter playing with this.

It is getting ugly and it will become a cat-mouse game between Uber and us drivers. Lyft and Sidecar may win coming out of this, at least I heard those two are not as vicious as Uber.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> 281 with a 4.92 rating. It's not a lot but that's what I got so far.


they are crazy to expect that we going to pick up someone 10miles away for .80 cents :/


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

heres the best thing to do

stay on ur spot dont move wait for the pass to cancel lol

one of my passenger told me they requested two uber cars b4 me and they werent moving hahaha

i was like
"lazy arse" making the passenger laugh
but i know whats going on with those drivers hahah


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nice tactic!
> But I'm certain that you will get an email warning you about cancellations, in a couple of weeks. I hope most drivers adopt this tactic, or just stay off line till they see their location go into surge on the rider app. And then go online to grab a request at surge rates.
> Eff with Uber's System till it stops treating the drivers like dogs that it can just throw a bone to every
> 
> You can see surges in the rider app without requesting a ride?


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

NoMoreSilence said:


> UberPup, what you did is awesome and it is a good solution and a declaration of rights as an "individual contractor" that we have right to pick a ride based on the economic sense, because Uber does not employ us nor provide us anything (we are actually paying a jacked up data fee).


Be careful about that. When you accept a trip, you are telling Uber that you agree to complete the ride. Canceling for any reason (even justifiable ones) means you're going back on what you said. That's probably why cancellations weigh more heavily against you than just not accepting the ride.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Be careful about that. When you accept a trip, you are telling Uber that you agree to complete the ride. Canceling for any reason (even justifiable ones) means you're going back on what you said. That's probably why cancellations weigh more heavily against you than just not accepting the ride.


Actually, according to Farlance, acceptance rating is a more heavily weighted metric than cancelations. That is why acceptance rating is usually a condition for all of their promotions whereas cancelation rate is not.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Anybody knows what happens on the rider side when you cancel a ride.
I mean, does the app automatically send another driver?
Or does the customer need to re-order?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Anybody knows what happens on the rider side when you cancel a ride.
> I mean, does the app automatically send another driver?
> Or does the customer need to re-order?


I think the customer needs to reorder. One time, I cancelled the same person 4 times in a row. Then I just went offline. I am assuming the person requesting has to resubmit.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I have experimented with this by pinging myself (sounds dirty  )then accepting, then cancelling...when I cancel, my rider app displayed a message 'sorry "insert driver's name here" had to cancel we are finding you anbother uber" then 20 sec later some other dude's info showed up on my open rider's app..


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I cancelled 2 rides 4 nights ago and the next day they deactivated my account. Good method but that might come back to bite you. Hope not!!! Nice work!!!


Sorry to hear that. Did you manage to get reactivated ?


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

I am sur


UberPup said:


> So I have a new way of playing the Uber game.
> 
> Since they decided to reduce rates so badly, this is what I do.
> 
> ...


I am sure they will give the benefit of the doubt on the drivers that probably have completed over 500 trips, but will give warnings to new drivers. I believe they are not stupid and that they know what drivers are good after the riders constantly give good ratings and post positive feedback. I emailed a pretty nasty email to Uber and got my account on waitlist, I told them that I was doing that cuz I am not rolling 9 miles for a minimum fare trip. I asked them to check out all those cancel's that I was going burn money and they did not tell me anything about cancelling rides. But it was confirmed that my account was placed on hold for the 2014 car inspection, that I need to renew every year.

Besides that, like I said, I believe they will give the benefit of the doubt to drivers who have been there from a while or have proven that they are good for the job. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> I have experimented with this by pinging myself (sounds dirty  )then accepting, then cancelling...when I cancel, my rider app displayed a message 'sorry "insert driver's name here" had to cancel we are finding you anbother uber" then 20 sec later some other dude's info showed up on my open rider's app..


thanks for doing the "homework" on that, I wonder if there is a time limit.

Or if the driver waits say, 2 minutes to cancel does it find another driver?

Or does it find another driver only if the first one cancels in less than 15 seconds?

It sounds like if the driver cancels, then the same customer pops right up again, you are the only car close enough to get the ping. In that case you need to go offline to stop the process.

trial and error, or more homework!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i got a ping from last night a 5.5 mile pick up i was like heck no


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> thanks for doing the "homework" on that, I wonder if there is a time limit.
> 
> Or if the driver waits say, 2 minutes to cancel does it find another driver?
> 
> ...


If the driver accepts a trip, and cancel's it with the DO NOT CHARGE CLIENT reason, the app will automatically forward the request to the following closest available driver.

Any other options cancel's the request totally and the rider has to initiate a new request.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> thanks for doing the "homework" on that, I wonder if there is a time limit.
> 
> Or if the driver waits say, 2 minutes to cancel does it find another driver?
> 
> ...


It will actually ping you again if you are still online and cancel the request. Even with the same customer. I cancelled one guy 4 times.

I was waiting on the surge, I could tell it was coming.

Now when I see it coming, I just go offline for 5 minutes then check back for the purge and go back offline.

I had one this morning. Cancelled it twice and I know downtown always goes on surge in the morning in a certain time frame.

The second time it came in, is when I realized, I was the only car in the area.

He confirmed it, when he got in the car. Said he kept getting cancelled. One was in Hollywood, and even he cancelled on him.

Issue is the traffic, during commute time, it's difficult to get around. Uber will say its 10 minutes, but in traffic, it's actually 30 minutes, so you can't justify the amount of money you'll make on the ride for traveling 30 minutes in traffic.

So I logged off, turned it back on in 10 minutes and I got the same customer that I cancelled 2x before at 2.0x.

Sucks to have to do this, but with our current base level price, I am not going to accept riders without a premium.

I know the busiest times and that is when I login.

If it's not red, I won't pickup.

It's so sad that it has to come to this and we can't be compensated with a fair wage.

Feel sorry for Uber's customer support to have to deal with all the calls of people being upset about purge pricing.

Weird thing was, downtown didn't have many cars and the coast didn't have many cars.

There were many cars in the mid city, but that still purged as well.

I think maybe some people are quitting and they don't have enough cars, or more people are using it, which is causing the purge.

Not sure.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i got a ping from last night a 5.5 mile pick up i was like heck no


I got a ping this morning 5.5 miles away. I checked the waybill before picking him up. There was enough of a trip in the destination address to justify picking him up. It was a 15 mile trip. If the destination address says as directed, I would've cancelled it, not know where I would be going.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

How do you tell how far away it is without accepting?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> How do you tell how far away it is without accepting?


Click on 'info' in the upper corner after you accept the trip.

It gives you the person's rating as well if there is a surge charge on the trip.

Below that, there is a button that says 'Waybill' Touch it and open it.

Once it opens, a white screen opens up, scroll to the bottom, it will say destination.

Then click on the upper right corner to close the way bill screen.

Then you can cancel it or keep it.

Also, by looking at the destination before you get there, you can set up your GPS in advance.

Customers really like it, when they get in and you just take off. They think you know where you're going.

Let's face it, the iPhone interface isn't the best, but they have improved it with being able to use the 'navigate' button.


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

Drivers in Pasadena are like if no lower price happened, logged in my personal app last night and there were probably 14 cars around. Probably just a bunch of newbies who got hyped from Uber and got the phones activated after all othe good old drivers got out due to money loss.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I got a ping this morning 5.5 miles away. I checked the waybill before picking him up. There was enough of a trip in the destination address to justify picking him up. It was a 15 mile trip. If the destination address says as directed, I would've cancelled it, not know where I would be going.


darn i did not know u can do that
so you basically accept then go waybill?

oh nvm u already explained it
thanks bro


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

ferchiari said:


> Drivers in Pasadena are like if no lower price happened, logged in my personal app last night and there were probably 14 cars around. Probably just a bunch of newbies who got hyped from Uber and got the phones activated after all othe good old drivers got out due to money loss.


Some days in Santa Monica, there are about 25+ cars. Then when they realize it isn't all what its cracked up to be, they leave. This morning, when I started, I only saw 4 cars in Santa Monica, one was mine. Most were by I-10, by the hotels. Up by wilshire it was dead. Normally, 7th and wilshire has about 4-5 cars at the 7-11. Maybe since kids are back in school the peeps can't come out and play anymore. Fine by me, Santa Monica was up at 2.25x this morning. Very unusual for a Wednesday. Not sure what the cause of it was, What I do know, is I had 11 trips this morning for $181. So far they all are 5*.  Well, that should jinx it.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> darn i did not know u can do that
> so you basically accept then go waybill?


Yes 

The more you know, the more money you can make.

Many people don't put their destination in, or some will put it in, on your way there.

But, it's one of the factors that I decide if I am going to pick them up.

The other factor is it surge pricing.

Also, even though your map shows surge pricing, make sure it shows up on the ping.

The surge could be ending and you wont get your surge price.

people that come in and surge just ended, I cancel them and send them back.

They need to realize, surge pricing gets priority, leeches that wait for surge pricing to end, get a longer wait.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Cherry picking 101.


Plus the more you put back into the que, the sooner surge pricing comes back.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Yes
> 
> The more you know, the more money you can make.
> 
> ...


hey but when u got a ping and it was a surge its a lock right?
like while your aproaching the passenger the surge is lock right?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I am starting to think this is the way surge pricing works.

There are 4 available calls. You have 5 customers. As soon as your cars are filled. The 5th customer gets a quote of 1.25x.

The more customers, the higher the surge price., so if 4 cars are available and there are 8 customers, surge pricing goes to 2.0x

That's my theory anyway.

So the next available car will get the 2.0x. Unless another car comes online, which will change the ratio and affect the surge.

you will notice sometimes, surge will be at 2.0x then all of a sudden it's gone.'

I beleieve this is because a bunch of cars dropped off and are now available.

I don't believe the surge algorithm is that complex.

Base on how shitty the iPhones work. Uber really isn't that tech savvy.

for christ's sake, they are trying to tap into food delivery. The margin on this industry is so small.

Scary that someone would actually think this is a feasible venture.

This is a mom and pop, business, food delivery.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> hey but when u got a ping and it was a surge its a lock right?
> like while your aproaching the passenger the surge is lock right?


Yes, if it's a surge ride I take it.

I had a 1.75 surge this morning. Took it, because I new it would be more than $4. The guy didn't go far, it was only $6.25, but I still got my surge and I got an increased base rate.

I always take the surge.

I may wait and see the increase.

If it goes to 1.25x on the way up, I might wait for 1.5x.

Lately, I have been helping it by cancelling, put the customer back into the que and going offline. Wait 5 minutes and come back and see how it goes.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Yes, if it's a surge ride I take it.
> 
> I had a 1.75 surge this morning. Took it, because I new it would be more than $4. The guy didn't go far, it was only $6.25, but I still got my surge and I got an increased base rate.
> 
> ...


uber should learn that dropping the base fare so low will result to drivers cancelling far request hahaha


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberPup said:


> I wish I could see the map without logging in.
> 
> But they don't allow it.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about bev hills, trouble and lower ratings. Let them walk!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

How many of your riders are actually putting in a destination via the app?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Be careful about that. When you accept a trip, you are telling Uber that you agree to complete the ride. Canceling for any reason (even justifiable ones) means you're going back on what you said. That's probably why cancellations weigh more heavily against you than just not accepting the ride.


 I used to ignore the far or low rated requests thus my acceptance rate on weekly summaries was atound 85% mostly, now after some info here about acceptance vs cancellations, I started taking all the pings and then canceling if it is too far/shady/ low rated, now my weekly summary acceptance rate is almost 100%


----------



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPup, let me get this straight...you will accept the ping, then then click Info and then check Waybill for destination info. If not worth it or not listed, you will cancel (indicate DO NOT BILL RIDER) so they get put back in queue and you'll wait for another ping?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Some days in Santa Monica, there are about 25+ cars. Then when they realize it isn't all what its cracked up to be, they leave. This morning, when I started, I only saw 4 cars in Santa Monica, one was mine. Most were by I-10, by the hotels. Up by wilshire it was dead. Normally, 7th and wilshire has about 4-5 cars at the 7-11. Maybe since kids are back in school the peeps can't come out and play anymore. Fine by me, Santa Monica was up at 2.25x this morning. Very unusual for a Wednesday. Not sure what the cause of it was, What I do know, is I had 11 trips this morning for $181. So far they all are 5*.  Well, that should jinx it.


 I drive early mornings in either sm or hollywood, don't know how you get 11 trips, mornings are busy and surge sometime but not for very long, once you get a surge ride you are then either out of surge area or it's over. I usually have 11 rides 8am- 5 or 6 pm. I also cancel a lot of them now bcuz of distance to pickup


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Moofish said:


> How many of your riders are actually putting in a destination via the app?


some do, some dont


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I drive early mornings in either sm or hollywood, don't know how you get 11 trips, mornings are busy and surge sometime but not for very long, once you get a surge ride you are then either out of surge area or it's over. I usually have 11 rides 8am- 5 or 6 pm. I also cancel a lot of them now bcuz of distance to pickup


I start around 4am, there's no traffic.


----------



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

UberPup and UberGirl, where do you work the weekends?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I mostly don't do weekends


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nice tactic!
> But I'm certain that you will get an email warning you about cancellations, in a couple of weeks. I hope most drivers adopt this tactic, or just stay off line till they see their location go into surge on the rider app. And then go online to grab a request at surge rates.
> Eff with Uber's System till it stops treating the drivers like dogs that it can just throw a bone to every once in a while!


I have received an email in regards to canceling trips it basically went on to say don't cancel any trip because it inadvertently charges the customer a cancellation fee


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

UberPup said:


> So I have a new way of playing the Uber game.
> 
> Since they decided to reduce rates so badly, this is what I do.
> 
> ...


I've been doing this all week. Haven't noticed the surge increasing yet. Just the usual. But good on you my friend. Keep messing with the system. Did any of you notice today the BYOD contract you had to agree with to go online? Ohhh it's a doozy if you read it..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> I have received an email in regards to canceling trips it basically went on to say don't cancel any trip because it inadvertently charges the customer a cancellation fee


Could you post that email and the circumstances for you receiving it?


----------



## IEdriver (Aug 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Could you post that email and the circumstances for you receiving it?


Yes I'll have to look back in my emails to find it but I know I have it for sure how would I go about posting a picture from an iPhone


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

ferchiari said:


> If the driver accepts a trip, and cancel's it with the DO NOT CHARGE CLIENT reason, the app will automatically forward the request to the following closest available driver.
> 
> Any other options cancel's the request totally and the rider has to initiate a new request.


I think the "don't charge client" button is the key to getting around the legal cancellations. Accept the long see where it is, estimate within 30secs if it's worth it to you. If it's more than 3miles out of your way, hit that button! I cancelled a guy today cuz he wasn't in the direction I wanted to go. So I hit the button and waited for next ping, 3 in a row came in from farther than this guy. So cancelled those, went back online, same dude still didn't get a ride. So I looked at It again. He was less than 5min away. Picked him up he was like "why did you cancel on me, then accept 2nd time?" I said thought someone closer would get ya. Silly me to think someone would be closer...


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

IEdriver said:


> I have received an email in regards to canceling trips it basically went on to say don't cancel any trip because it inadvertently charges the customer a cancellation fee


but I press do not charge customer


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow decided to check uber out on twitter, so many complaints from people on the quality/cancellations. What do they expect with the new fares, duh 
And uberla is like a police, "please send us more details and we will investigate". I'm sure they'll soon start to penalize drivers for cancellations

I've been canceling a lot lately, passengers are making me wait during busy morning hours? No thank you


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I give them 5 minutes, then mark it no show. My time has a value too. especially during surge time, they are taking food from my kids mouths and hindering the deposit to their college funds.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Wow decided to check uber out on twitter, so many complaints from people on the quality/cancellations. What do they expect with the new fares, duh
> And uberla is like a police, "please send us more details and we will investigate". I'm sure they'll soon start to penalize drivers for cancellations
> 
> I've been canceling a lot lately, passengers are making me wait during busy morning hours? No thank you


Guess they have a bigger issue on their hands than they realized. Peeps want a cheap/free fare then want us to bend over backwards for them. If there's no money in it, then have travis pick them up. See if he'll do it for $4.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is the cancel policy, not much to like there....

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/128887360/Cancellation_Handout.pdf

If you press "Accept" you then are committed to Drive to the address, wait just 5 minutes and make 2 phone calls before pressing "no show" OR "customer requests cancel", both can lead to the customer being charged the cancel fee if it is the 2nd time.

Pressing Other, Wrong Address or Do Not Charge Client = no charge to rider.

Here in Uber's FAQ's they say 10 minutes... so uber is not consistant on how long the driver has to wait once we arrive, I'll use 5 minutes since it is in writing also.

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/4583


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

UberPup is onto something here and i do believe this could be the way to show Uber and the riders how we look at this job. If all DRIVERS this weekend just work the "busy hours" and only pick up surge riders this will send a clear message to Uber and the riders that the low fares are not going to work for us. So instead of going on STRIKE and making no money, just ONLY ACCEPT surge riders. If over 75% of the drivers do this it could wreck havoc on Uber's lowering rates plan and the system. They will get inundated with complaining customers of "no driver will accept the cheap rate" Actually the only drivers that will accept will be the brand new ones who don't know the deal yet. Treat this app like a video game and be smart and beat the GAME! It's your LIFE they are playing with. Play back and play to WIN


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Wow decided to check uber out on twitter, so many complaints from people on the quality/cancellations. What do they expect with the new fares, duh
> And uberla is like a police, "please send us more details and we will investigate". I'm sure they'll soon start to penalize drivers for cancellations
> 
> I've been canceling a lot lately, passengers are making me wait during busy morning hours? No thank you


I love it.

must have been a newbie driver willing to drive 20 minutes to pick them up.

20 minute estimate? my car aint heading anywhere at these rates 20 minutes away.

Calling the customer for the destination leaves a trail.... jus sayin


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

What if there is no destination entered?
Next time she should text driver that he will get a $10 tip


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

\


UberSF said:


> UberPup is onto something here and i do believe this could be the way to show Uber and the riders how we look at this job. If all DRIVERS this weekend just work the "busy hours" and only pick up surge riders this will send a clear message to Uber and the riders that the low fares are not going to work for us. So instead of going on STRIKE and making no money, just ONLY ACCEPT surge riders. If over 75% of the drivers do this it could wreck havoc on Uber's lowering rates plan and the system. They will get inundated with complaining customers of "no driver will accept the cheap rate" Actually the only drivers that will accept will be the brand new ones who don't know the deal yet. Treat this app like a video game and be smart and beat the GAME! It's your LIFE they are playing with. Play back and play to WIN


The thing is, how can we get a majority of the drivers in the areas to do it, if not all read the forum..


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

here in lies the issue ferchiari. All we can do is spread the word. It could work..and yes im outta my mind and thinking waaaaaaaaaaaaaay outside the box.


----------

